# HELP! My Samsung Galaxy S6 is stuck in a bootloop!



## Roomsaver (May 19, 2017)

I tried to flash TWRP to my device and it successfully rebooted into Android with no problems, but TWRP did not install. It now reboots into Android Recovery. I can also get into download mode. Any help is appreciated. It's a Samsung Galaxy S6 on Android 7.0. Please help!!


----------



## Roomsaver (May 19, 2017)

I assume I need to flash the stock Android ROM but I don't know how to get that. The model number is sm-920p.


----------



## tech3475 (May 19, 2017)

Xda may be a good place to ask as for twrp to not install might mean something is up e.g. Wrong version of odin.

For stock rom try sammobile or maybe the recovery mode in kies (although Ive always used the former and odin).


----------



## JordenNixNix (May 19, 2017)

Go to Sammobile and make an accound. 
Al ROMS on Sammobile are 100% legit and original firmware. 
There's a rom section.
Search for sm-920p. After downloading the rom, download a program called odin.
Open Odin an load your ROM in the *AP tab*.
Put your S6 in download mode and wait until Odin said it's connected.
Start flashing. Don't disconnect your device while flashing!

If Odin said done in a green box, you can launch your Galaxy S6 completely stock.
After Odin, it's adviced to do a factory reset in recovery mode.

After you have fixed your device, you need to reroot your device if you want to, and redo all your mods.


----------



## Roomsaver (May 19, 2017)

JordenNixNix said:


> Go to Sammobile and make an accound. There's a rom page.
> Search for sm-920p. After downloading the rom, download a program called odin.
> Open Odin an load your ROM in the AP tab.
> Put your S6 in download mode and wait until Odin said it's connected.
> ...


I found it on SAMMobile but the "Regular" download box is grayed out.


----------



## JordenNixNix (May 19, 2017)

You need to make an account.
A regular account is free.
Notice that the download speed is way too slow!


----------



## Roomsaver (May 19, 2017)

JordenNixNix said:


> You need to make an account.
> A regular account is free.
> Notice that the download speed is way too slow!


Yeah, I literally don't care about speed, I just need this file and I'm not paying $16 a month just to download one file.


----------



## yusuo (May 19, 2017)

If you're oem unlocked and you can access download mode you can probably just flash a recovery via fast boot, easy enough to do. Just google for how to but it should be too difficult. You may have to adb in while in download mode to force it to go into bootloader, but shouldn't he too difficult


----------



## Roomsaver (May 19, 2017)

yusuo said:


> If you're oem unlocked and you can access download mode you can probably just flash a recovery via fast boot, easy enough to do. Just google for how to but it should be too difficult. You may have to adb in while in download mode to force it to go into bootloader, but shouldn't he too difficult


I know how to flash the recovery, I just don't have the firmware file to flash.


----------



## yusuo (May 19, 2017)

Failing that just grab a firmware, if Sam mobile doesn't work just Google your model number and flash it via download mode but again, as long as it turns on, it's fixable

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Roomsaver said:


> I know how to flash the recovery, I just don't have the firmware file to flash.


Just look for twrp for your phone


----------



## Roomsaver (May 19, 2017)

yusuo said:


> Failing that just grab a firmware, if Sam mobile doesn't work just Google your model number and flash it via download mode but again, as long as it turns on, it's fixable
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I've found the files on SAMMobile and XDA but can't access the download from either. SAMMobile is being shitty about free downloads (I don't care about a 15kb/s download speed, just as long as I get the file) and the user on XDA has exceeded their OneDrive download limit.


----------



## JordenNixNix (May 19, 2017)

There is *maintenance *at the servers of Sammobile right now.
My apologies, I wasn't aware of this. Right now, only premium members can download.
I hope you can try later.

As soon you're managed to get your firmware, just do what I tell you before.
Your device can be fixed for sure!


----------



## yusuo (May 19, 2017)

It'll be on Google as well as sammobile


----------



## Roomsaver (May 19, 2017)

yusuo said:


> It'll be on Google as well as sammobile


All the links from Google lead to SAMMobile. If someone with a premium SAMMobile account were to be nice enough to download this file for me that'd be great.


----------



## yusuo (May 19, 2017)

Roomsaver said:


> All the links from Google lead to SAMMobile. If someone with a premium SAMMobile account were to be nice enough to download this file for me that'd be great.


Took a minute of web browsing

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24438995911974801

Why do you want lollipop rom though

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Roomsaver said:


> All the links from Google lead to SAMMobile. If someone with a premium SAMMobile account were to be nice enough to download this file for me that'd be great.


What model galaxy S6 do you have, I'll find you a rom


----------



## Roomsaver (May 19, 2017)

yusuo said:


> Took a minute of web browsing
> 
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24438995911974801
> 
> Why do you want lollipop rom though


I don't, I'd like the Nougat ROM. (Also I have a Boost Mobile/Sprint phone so I don't think an SM-920V ROM will work. It's an SM-920P)


----------



## yusuo (May 19, 2017)

Wh


Roomsaver said:


> I don't, I'd like the Nougat ROM. (Also I have a Boost Mobile/Sprint phone so I don't think an SM-920V ROM will work)


What model do you have


----------



## Roomsaver (May 19, 2017)

yusuo said:


> Wh
> 
> What model do you have


It's an SM-920P


----------



## yusuo (May 19, 2017)

Roomsaver said:


> It's an SM-920P


There you go sir

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=745425885120728044


----------



## Roomsaver (May 19, 2017)

yusuo said:


> There you go sir
> 
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=745425885120728044


Thank you so much! You're a life saver!


----------



## yusuo (May 19, 2017)

U


Roomsaver said:


> Thank you so much! You're a life saver!


Use odin to flash it via download mode, but that will put you back on stock rom, you'll have to root, install recovery etc if you want to goto custom rom


----------



## Roomsaver (May 19, 2017)

yusuo said:


> U
> 
> Use odin to flash it via download mode, but that will put you back on stock rom, you'll have to root, install recovery etc if you want to goto custom rom


Thanks! I think I'm going to root with CF-AutoRoot since TWRP gets removed on reboot for me.


----------



## yusuo (May 19, 2017)

Roomsaver said:


> Thanks! I think I'm going to root with CF-AutoRoot since TWRP gets removed on reboot for me.


I would personally install recovery and flash supersu or magisk via twrp. But good luck. Glad I could help

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Roomsaver said:


> Thanks! I think I'm going to root with CF-AutoRoot since TWRP gets removed on reboot for me.


Or install twrp and install a custom rom that's pre rooted


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2017)

Use Kies to get drivers then use Odin [Which is pretty unstable when it comes to actually flashing anything -_-] to flash it.
You only flash TWRP Recovery via PC, not from phone side. That's why you got stuck on bootloop, you can't do everything from Android side.


----------



## yusuo (May 19, 2017)

Roomsaver said:


> Thanks! I think I'm going to root with CF-AutoRoot since TWRP gets removed on reboot for me.


Hey man, did it go OK?


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2017)

yusuo said:


> Hey man, did it go OK?


I'm also interested since odin can even hardbrick your samsung ._.


----------



## yusuo (May 20, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> I'm also interested since odin can even hardbrick your samsung ._.


I'm guessing the fact we haven't heard anything it all went ok

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Roomsaver said:


> Thanks! I think I'm going to root with CF-AutoRoot since TWRP gets removed on reboot for me.


How did it go


----------



## Roomsaver (May 21, 2017)

Yup! Everything went well! Thanks for all your help!
Also, I can't flash TWRP since as soon as it boots into Android TWRP is removed.


----------



## yusuo (May 21, 2017)

Roomsaver said:


> Yup! Everything went well! Thanks for all your help!
> Also, I can't flash TWRP since as soon as it boots into Android TWRP is removed.


You may he able to flash twrp and without booting into android just flash a custom rom. 

But if you're happy as is it's your call


----------



## Roomsaver (May 21, 2017)

yusuo said:


> You may he able to flash twrp and without booting into android just flash a custom rom.
> 
> But if you're happy as is it's your call


 I like the "stock" (In quotes since it's actually Samsung) Android I have. I think I might be able to do everything backwards, get root with CF-Auto root, flash TWRP, and then flash Magisck.


----------



## yusuo (May 21, 2017)

Roomsaver said:


> I like the "stock" (In quotes since it's actually Samsung) Android I have. I think I might be able to do everything backwards, get root with CF-Auto root, flash TWRP, and then flash Magisck.


Cool, as long as you're happy and everything is working then alls good.

Glad we got it sorted for you


----------



## Roomsaver (May 22, 2017)

Great news! I got root access using CF-Auto-Root, installed Magisk (unfortunately I'm using SuperSU and not MagiskSU), and then flashed TWRP using Terminal Emulator. I now have root, SuperSU, and a custom recovery (and a custom ROM later if I decide I want that). Thanks everyone!


----------

